#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Chemical Engineering - Facts at your Fingertips -very useful for interview

## techkannan

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Chemical Engineering - Facts at your Fingertips -very useful for interview

----------


## SIM2

hi
the file expir can you please upload again
thanks

----------


## dvd

Hi  techkannan

There is a problem.Could you please upload again?

Thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

links is not working. plz reload

----------


## akiller

file not found... please reload the file.... :Mad:

----------


## kottivec

pls check the links....Reupload bro....

----------


## kanankiri

plz reupload bro

----------


## khoiruddin57

No such file bro, pls reupload

----------


## onlythereds

i can't see the file. please upload again.  :Smile:

----------


## nf2009

Plz Upload

----------


## seenuvaasan

Plz upload the file for me

----------


## 6162002

Very interested.
please upload it again ^^

----------


## dheena_vino

no such file.pl upload again

See More: Article: Chemical Engineering - Facts at your Fingertips -very useful for interview

----------


## engineer.rabbani

this is cheating man :/

----------


## Coavas

no such file !!!

----------


## Nabilia

Chemical Engineering - Facts at Your Fingertips 2007 April to December.pdf        0.975 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Chemical Engineering - Facts at Your Fingertips 2008.pdf         3.026 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Chemical Engineering - Facts at Your Fingertips 2009.pdf	  2.07 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Chemical Engineering - Facts at Your Fingertips 2010.pdf	  2.49 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Chemical Engineering - Facts at Your Fingertips 2011 January to April.pdf	  1.04 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rastogishivendra

Thank you very much for this valuable information in this format.

----------


## Nabilia

I was sent the remainder of 2007 and some of 2006

Chemical Engineering - Facts at Your Fingertips 2007.pdf 0.791 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Chemical Engineering - Facts at Your Fingertips Oct. to Dec. 2006.pdf 0.541 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ruudoleo

Thanks very much for reuploading.
Very interesting to read

----------


## lk_13cn

thx  ,very useful for quick read

----------


## Howard Yang

Thanks, Nabilia, you've done a great work for us!

----------


## rnizamani

Thank you for sharing the knowledge





> Chemical Engineering - Facts at Your Fingertips 2007 April to December.pdf        0.975 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...

----------


## rnizamani

Thanks for sharing the knowledge





> Chemical Engineering - Facts at Your Fingertips 2007 April to December.pdf        0.975 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...

----------


## prodesm

thanks for sharing

----------


## Nabilia

Here's May and June...



CHE_Facts_0511 Pressure measurement considerations.pdf 0.141 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CHE_Facts_0611 Flow Profile for Reciprocating Pumps.pdf 0.188 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Article: Chemical Engineering - Facts at your Fingertips -very useful for interview

----------


## muppanasrinu

Dear techkannan can u pls upload the file again

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear techkannan can u pls upload the file again



muppanasrinu, what I have posted is all and more of techkanan's original post.

----------


## johnbender3581

please can you upload to another site, I cant download from ifile.....thanks

----------

